# eVGA Precision - temp disappeared after new nvidia driver update :|



## fatmike23 (Oct 6, 2009)

As my specs say, I am running a mediocre eVGA GTX260 with the software eVGA Precision Tool.  This program works great in keeping an eye on my GPU temps.  Before you recommend any of other programs that monitor this and many more components, that will not be necessary.  The front of my case has a digital temp monitoring display BUT the videocard is the only thing that does not work on the display device temp monitoring thingy. 

Toms Hardware has an article on the new nvidia drivers and how it dramatically improves performance on many mainstraim games (oct 5/09):  

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-geforce-ion-game-tweaks,8790.html

Naturally, I downloaded it.  Unfortunately, my temperature option is completely gone from the eVGA Precision tool.  Windows 7, I downloaded the latest eVGA Precision 1.8 and power cycled my PC after I noticed the defect to attempt to correct it (just in case you ask).  I am not some idiot doing this shit.  It just disappeared.  I've had this same instance of windows running since yesterday, 0 restarts.  It was working fine this morning while I was blowing up Denmark in Empire Total War.  I know, i'm a nerd.  

Please help!


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 6, 2009)

Well I'm about to install those drivers too, have to see what happens. GPU temp is responsible for fan speed, hope it still works or these drivers will be bad.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 6, 2009)

Odd, no issues on my end on W7. Running the newest drivers, 191.07, EVGA Precision 1.80, gtx260, and everything works like a charm.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 6, 2009)

same for me on the beta 191.03 drivers. GPU-Z still works though.


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 6, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Odd, no issues on my end on W7. Running the newest drivers, 191.07, EVGA Precision 1.80, gtx260, and everything works like a charm.



Same, but on Vista.

Odd thing about these drivers were they didn't tell to restart (like every other driver so far), but did anyways.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 6, 2009)

sorry yeah the gpu monitoring option is just gone
ive had the problem for a while too

bummer not a huge issue but still it was nice to get temps and fps in games


----------



## raptori (Oct 6, 2009)

fatmike23 said:


> As my specs say, I am running a mediocre eVGA GTX260 with the software eVGA Precision Tool.  This program works great in keeping an eye on my GPU temps.  Before you recommend any of other programs that monitor this and many more components, that will not be necessary.  The front of my case has a digital temp monitoring display BUT the videocard is the only thing that does not work on the display device temp monitoring thingy.
> 
> Toms Hardware has an article on the new nvidia drivers and how it dramatically improves performance on many mainstraim games (oct 5/09):
> 
> ...





MilkyWay said:


> sorry yeah the gpu monitoring option is just gone
> ive had the problem for a while too
> 
> bummer not a huge issue but still it was nice to get temps and fps in games



go to register editor find:

RmThermalProviderNum
RmThermalProviderInfo

make backup just in case ...... delete them ..... restart..... and you'll have your correct temps readings back (I've tried it my self in v191.03 Beta and its working ...... I'm sure its the same here).


----------



## Vrgn86 (Oct 6, 2009)

raptori said:


> go to register editor find:
> 
> RmThermalProviderNum
> RmThermalProviderInfo
> ...



This worked for me.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 6, 2009)

backed up deleted and just about to restart


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 6, 2009)

raptori said:


> go to register editor find:
> 
> RmThermalProviderNum
> RmThermalProviderInfo
> ...



THANKS! that seems to have done the trick i also now get PCB monitoring.

How did you know that would work tho? interesting.


----------



## redsand (Oct 6, 2009)

*191.07 driver temp monotoring*

YES...
I had the temp monitoring problem also with the driver update, deleted those 2 registry keys and its back  Working with hwmonitor and evga precision.-gtx280 vista64
Thank you for posting the fix, much appreciated

Originally Posted by raptori  View Post
go to register editor find:

RmThermalProviderNum
RmThermalProviderInfo

make backup just in case ...... delete them ..... restart..... and you'll have your correct temps readings back (I've tried it my self in v191.03 Beta and its working ...... I'm sure its the same here).


----------



## raptori (Oct 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> THANKS! that seems to have done the trick i also now get PCB monitoring.
> 
> How did you know that would work tho? interesting.



by searching around ...... seems Nvidia need to do delete procedure for those registry keys within driver uninstall ..... at least we have our own way


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 6, 2009)

raptori said:


> by searching around ...... seems Nvidia need to do delete procedure for those registry keys within driver uninstall ..... at least we have our own way



thanks again appreciate the cool fix i hope a few stumble across this thread and use it ive seen a few threads on the internet with same problems


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 6, 2009)

drivers worked fine for me, both with just installing over the old drivers, and doing a fresh install after uninstalling old, and running driver sweeper/ccleaner, temp still shows up


----------



## Boneface (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey thanks worked for me to


----------



## fatmike23 (Oct 7, 2009)

This worked perfectly!  I'd like to thank you all for your feedback and time that you have put into solving this problem.  I hope this helps others!

Nerds unite!


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 7, 2009)

This hasnt worked for me. deleted both from the registry, still no temp monitoring in Precision


----------



## raptori (Oct 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> This hasnt worked for me. deleted both from the registry, still no temp monitoring in Precision



did you uninstall nvidia driver ..... you should delete the registry keys after uninstall the driver also you make sure to uninstall nvidia system tools and reinstall latest one ...


----------



## Vrgn86 (Oct 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> This hasnt worked for me. deleted both from the registry, still no temp monitoring in Precision



Just to be sure, there is multiple keys for each that I found in registry, make sure you remove them ALL. I did not uninstall drivers, just ALL keys and reboot.


----------

